# Audio Alternatives for NON- Fender audio



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)

I got a 2020 SE R, Wondering if there is any upgrades you guys have done to your audio. I have a small flat sub-box with amp. I am wondering if anyone has tackled hooking up a sub to our cars.


----------



## Carlos916 (Aug 28, 2010)

Azzure Denims R32 said:


> I got a 2020 SE R, Wondering if there is any upgrades you guys have done to your audio. I have a small flat sub-box with amp. I am wondering if anyone has tackled hooking up a sub to our cars.


i did it to my 2015.. wasn't much of task.. but for our mqb's its a little bit tricky haha but i will be doing it this weekend.. waiting on my amp wiring kit.. do a quick search on youtube to get an idea on how to.. most of the videos are of golfs but its all the same..:beer:


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey guys just saw this thread and I recently installed a small MTX bass tube in my 2018 tiguan.
The install is almost done.
I'm having one issue though.
For the life of me I can not get power from the battery.
I have tried multiple cables on the battery and still nothing.
Is there some kind of trick to getting power from the battery?
This has been driving me up a wall got days. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos916 (Aug 28, 2010)

brianrose1981 said:


> Hey guys just saw this thread and I recently installed a small MTX bass tube in my 2018 tiguan.
> The install is almost done.
> I'm having one issue though.
> For the life of me I can not get power from the battery.
> ...


check your fuse from the battery, then remote wire.. on my 2015 i tapped into my rear lighter socket for the remote which only turned on the amp when the car is on to prevent it from draining when off.. so tig had to be on in order for amp to turn on.:beer:

btw which bass tube do you have? can u post a pic of it installed and location. :beer:


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

Carlos916 said:


> check your fuse from the battery, then remote wire.. on my 2015 i tapped into my rear lighter socket for the remote which only turned on the amp when the car is on to prevent it from draining when off.. so tig had to be on in order for amp to turn on.
> 
> btw which bass tube do you have? can u post a pic of it installed and location.


Hey thanks for posting up real fast.

This has nothing to do with the remote wire though.

I'm talking about the power from the battery to fuse Amp power wire.

I haven't blown any fuses and I can not get power direct offf the battery.

I'm not sure if vw had some kind of surge protection built in or what.

Posted is what I have installed









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

A few weeks ago I installed my two 12in Rockford Fosgate P3's. I used a PAC LP7-2 L.O.C. connected to the rear speaker outputs on the back of the head unit to get signal to my amp. My Tiguan has the third row option so finding a place for my amp was difficult. I ended up building an amp rack that fits in the compartment under the floor in the trunk. Turned out pretty nice however the amp goes into thermal protection due to lack of airflow, so now I am adding fans to create some airflow to cool the amp. As far as running the wiring its was rather simple except for the trim next to the rear (middle if you have 3rd row) bench seats. You could probable tuck the wires under this trim without removing it however I ended up pulling the trim which required removing the rear seat. I plan to detail the interior today or tomorrow and I will get some pictures of my install.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

brianrose1981 said:


> Hey thanks for posting up real fast.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the remote wire though.
> 
> ...


Did you connect the power wire directly to the positive battery terminal?


----------



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)

Carlos916 said:


> i did it to my 2015.. wasn't much of task.. but for our mqb's its a little bit tricky haha but i will be doing it this weekend.. waiting on my amp wiring kit.. do a quick search on youtube to get an idea on how to.. most of the videos are of golfs but its all the same..:beer:


I will do that now. Ordering some door speakers in the mean time.


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes I went direct from the positive on the battery. Initially I thought my lead from the battery was bad, so I swapped out with a new line of power wire.
The end result was the same, no power at all off the cable from the battery.

You would figure if I touched the positive lead from the battery to a piece of metal under the hood I would get sparks everywhere. I'm not going to lie but absolutely nothing happens when metal is touched.

I watched videos of other tiguan installs and golf installs and everyone appears to go direct from the batter with no problems.

Honestly at this point I'm not sure what the issue is.

Brian 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

That is really odd. Here is how my power wire is hooked up.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos916 (Aug 28, 2010)

brianrose1981 said:


> Yes I went direct from the positive on the battery. Initially I thought my lead from the battery was bad, so I swapped out with a new line of power wire.
> The end result was the same, no power at all off the cable from the battery.
> 
> You would figure if I touched the positive lead from the battery to a piece of metal under the hood I would get sparks everywhere. I'm not going to lie but absolutely nothing happens when metal is touched.
> ...


That is super odd!! I literally just got done with my install.. took me about 3hrs because of the trim in the rear was a PIA :banghead:

But i too tapped directly to the battery and had no problems at all.. sub powers up no when car is on.. but i would definitely look into getting that battery checked out?? Super odd issue .. note sure if anyone can chime in..


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

brianrose1981 said:


> Yes I went direct from the positive on the battery. Initially I thought my lead from the battery was bad, so I swapped out with a new line of power wire.
> The end result was the same, no power at all off the cable from the battery.
> 
> You would figure if I touched the positive lead from the battery to a piece of metal under the hood I would get sparks everywhere. I'm not going to lie but absolutely nothing happens when metal is touched.
> ...


Can you post of photo of how you have it hooked up?


----------



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)

Great that’s good to hear about adding the sub..
What are you guys doing about the stock 6 speakers?


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Azzure Denims R32 said:


> Great that’s good to hear about adding the sub..
> What are you guys doing about the stock 6 speakers?


I plan to replace them with Rockford Fosgate T2652-S in the front and T252-S in the rear and power them with a T400X4ad amp. Should sound pretty damn good when I am done but is isn't at all a cheap upgrade.


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

Azzure Denims R32 said:


> I got a 2020 SE R, Wondering if there is any upgrades you guys have done to your audio. I have a small flat sub-box with amp. I am wondering if anyone has tackled hooking up a sub to our cars.


There is a VW approved/dealer installed option I've seen.

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2020_Tiguan/Spare-Tire-Mount-Subwoofer--Soundbox/70346182/000051419B.html


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

Anyone know the VW part number for the Emergency Tire Sealant & Pump that is recommended when you remove the spare for the subwoofer?


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> Can you post of photo of how you have it hooked up?


I'll get pictures after work today.
My setup doesn't look any different than the photos I've seen. Positive Amp wire right to the nut and bolt on the battery.
The only difference is I get nothing.

This has been the most aggravating install ever and I used to do car audio installation before this for a living.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## emgee420 (Mar 8, 2009)

brianrose1981 said:


> Sn0b0arder87 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you post of photo of how you have it hooked up?
> ...


Fuse in the holder? If you can start your car, there’s nothing wrong with the battery. And as long as your ground and remote are good, you should be getting power to the tube


----------



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> I plan to replace them with Rockford Fosgate T2652-S in the front and T252-S in the rear and power them with a T400X4ad amp. Should sound pretty damn good when I am done but is isn't at all a cheap upgrade.


I have been looking at some options similar to those. I just don't want to hack up wires, looking for a harness that i can use to hook up amps and have a clean install. I hit a dead-end though all the sites i ended up in haven't given me an option.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Someone else posted this a while back https://enfigcarstereo.com/ENFIG_AAI4_VW16.html
I cant confirm that it is the correct harness. I plan to re-pin the OEM plug as I will not need any of the factory speaker wires anymore. If I even put it back to OEM I can always swap the OEM wires back in to the plug as I will not be cutting anything. I still need to locate the correct pins to order for my plan to work.


----------



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> Someone else posted this a while back https://enfigcarstereo.com/ENFIG_AAI4_VW16.html
> I cant confirm that it is the correct harness. I plan to re-pin the OEM plug as I will not need any of the factory speaker wires anymore. If I even put it back to OEM I can always swap the OEM wires back in to the plug as I will not be cutting anything. I still need to locate the correct pins to order for my plan to work.


Thank you. Will research


----------



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)

Forgot I had this in the garage might throw this in there.


----------



## Carlos916 (Aug 28, 2010)

Azzure Denims R32 said:


> Forgot I had this in the garage might throw this in there.


noice!! have fun with the install let us know how its sounds after..& don't forget anything before starting :laugh:


----------



## Carlos916 (Aug 28, 2010)

Azzure Denims R32 said:


> I have been looking at some options similar to those. I just don't want to hack up wires, looking for a harness that i can use to hook up amps and have a clean install. I hit a dead-end though all the sites i ended up in haven't given me an option.


not sure if you got the answer but when you unplug the adapter from the back of the receiver it will be the yellow orange harness and you can tap into the top and bottom two speaker wires:beer:


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

Does anyone have Helix? I have it in my GTI and it’s a pretty decent upgrade over stock system.


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

child_in_time said:


> Does anyone have Helix? I have it in my GTI and it’s a pretty decent upgrade over stock system.


I installed the Helix. I love it.


----------



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)

Carlos916 said:


> not sure if you got the answer but when you unplug the adapter from the back of the receiver it will be the yellow orange harness and you can tap into the top and bottom two speaker wires:beer:


Haven’t gotten a Definitive answer, did contact the site from the link posted they are closed to the 14th. I will wait to hear from them for the harness. For now looking into an amp wiring kit. As well as what speakers I will get for the doors


----------



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)

Carlos916 said:


> not sure if you got the answer but when you unplug the adapter from the back of the receiver it will be the yellow orange harness and you can tap into the top and bottom two speaker wires:beer:


Thanks I will keep this in mind


----------



## Carlos916 (Aug 28, 2010)

Azzure Denims R32 said:


> Thanks I will keep this in mind


sounds good man, here is what i used.

Here is a pin out layout with wires colors directly behind the radio. This only applies to models without premium sound system (speakers are powered by the headunit, not amp).


1. (+) RR yellow 5. (-) RR brown/yellow

2. (+) RF red/blue 6. (-) RF brown/blue

3. (+) LF red/yellow 7. (-) LF brown/yellow

4. (+)LR grey 8. (-)LR brown/grey


That is the yellow/orange looking 8 pin connector in the top right corner.

i used this to tap for the amp install and i used the rear cigarette lighter and tapped into the positive wire for the remote wire.

this is one way of doing it with out having to pay $100 for the wire harness you are looking at.:beer:


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

If you are going to use a L.O.C. the PAC LP7-2 has a remote wire built in, when it starts converting the high signal to a low signal it will also supply 12v to the remote wire. It works great and you don't have to go searching for an accessory wire.

Here is an amazon link https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F0YASQ2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey guys sorry I've been so absent, work has been nuts.
I finally figured out my power wire issue from the battery and it was because I broke the bolt on the positive terminal.
Now I can confirm I have power coming from the batter to the Amp.
My next question is, which wire did everyone tap for the remote lead?
I assume most went for the cigarette lighter up front, if so which wire.

Otherwise if someone can recommend a better remote wire option please let me know.

That's probably the only thing holding me up at this stage.

Brian 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

brianrose1981 said:


> My next question is, which wire did everyone tap for the remote lead?
> I assume most went for the cigarette lighter up front, if so which wire.
> 
> Otherwise if someone can recommend a better remote wire option please let me know.
> ...


I used a PAC LP7-2 L.O.C. it provides a remote wire so you don't have to hunt and tap into some random wire. It provides 12v to the remote wire when it begins processing audio.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos916 (Aug 28, 2010)

brianrose1981 said:


> Hey guys sorry I've been so absent, work has been nuts.
> I finally figured out my power wire issue from the battery and it was because I broke the bolt on the positive terminal.
> Now I can confirm I have power coming from the batter to the Amp.
> My next question is, which wire did everyone tap for the remote lead?
> ...


i tapped into the rear positive cigarette lighter wire in the rear hatch, this way its only on when the car is on and or on acc only.:thumbup:


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey thanks for the tip, that's probably the one I'll go for.
Do you remember which color the wire was for positive?


Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh and one more thing.
How do I gain access to the rear 12v outlet wiring without tareing my car apart?
I can not figure out how to pop the outlet out or get the panels off.
My car is a lease and I don't want to destroy it in the process. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

I actually saw this in plug n play amp from Enfig in an Atlas thread, might be worth looking into.

https://enfigcarstereo.com/ENFIG_PNPAMP_VW16.html

Here's the the link to the vortex thread: 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9415499-Plug-and-play-amplifier-(NOT-Match)


----------



## Carlos916 (Aug 28, 2010)

brianrose1981 said:


> Oh and one more thing.
> How do I gain access to the rear 12v outlet wiring without tareing my car apart?
> I can not figure out how to pop the outlet out or get the panels off.
> My car is a lease and I don't want to destroy it in the process.
> ...


ill double check to see the color of the wire but its a PITA:banghead: i actually pulled the rear drivers side door sill and tapped into it there than just ran the remote wire to the rear..
but yeah i have no clue how to get that cig lighter outlet out and i quit in the process didnt want to destroy my car either :laugh:


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

Carlos916 said:


> ill double check to see the color of the wire but its a PITA:banghead: i actually pulled the rear drivers side door sill and tapped into it there than just ran the remote wire to the rear..
> but yeah i have no clue how to get that cig lighter outlet out and i quit in the process didnt want to destroy my car either


Hey thanks for getting back at me.
I tried pulling, prying and all the above with no luck and lick you I didn't want to destroy my car.

I finally took a step back and followed the issues I was having.

I replaced my positive battery wire to the fuse holder and used a test light to find the appropriate turn on wire from the upfront console 12 volt source.

I'm not sure which did the trick but I got everything up and running.

It was a royal pain but the end result was worth it.



Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos916 (Aug 28, 2010)

brianrose1981 said:


> Hey thanks for getting back at me.
> I tried pulling, prying and all the above with no luck and lick you I didn't want to destroy my car.
> 
> I finally took a step back and followed the issues I was having.
> ...


sweet, enjoy :beer:


----------



## Azzure Denims R32 (Aug 1, 2004)

Just ordered Audio Control LC2i pro. I hope this will work perfect with my plan. Adding the sub, also thinking of switching all the speakers in the vehicle. But from what i understand I might need a different control module to do that. Now just need that harness


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Azzure Denims R32 said:


> Just ordered Audio Control LC2i pro. I hope this will work perfect with my plan. Adding the sub, also thinking of switching all the speakers in the vehicle. But from what i understand I might need a different control module to do that. Now just need that harness


Should work pretty nice, I might switch over to a LC2i. I notice some pretty massive bass roll off from 50-75% volume with my PAC LP7. Although this could be because I am running my subs at 2 Ohms so they are underpowered right now, fixing that today.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------

